# Hello WW2 aviation fanatics!



## LuftWaffles1942 (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm a Junior in high school and I cant wait to be introduced to more fanatics like my self. My great Grandfather (Fitz Johnson)was a P-51 pilot in WW2. He was mostly a B-17 escort but he made friends / enemies with a bf109 pilot. They were still friends until my Grandfather's death in February 18 ,2018. He has taught me how to fly many of his and his friends aircraft. He gifted me with a 1944 F4U Corsair. Its a lot of fun flying and I hope I can find more people to fly alongside. Ill will post pics of it when my hanger gets remodeled.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Auburnfan216 (Apr 25, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. Your grandfather sounded like a cool guy.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## LuftWaffles1942 (Apr 25, 2018)

Auburnfan216 said:


> Welcome to the forum. Your grandfather sounded like a cool guy.


Thanks and he was a kind hearted person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Apr 25, 2018)

Welcome to the site! That's one hell of an awesome gift!! Does indeed sound like your Grandpa was a good man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## LuftWaffles1942 (Apr 25, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> Welcome to the site! That's one hell of an awesome gift!! Does indeed sound like your Grandpa was a good man.


Thanks and I keep her in good condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 25, 2018)

Welcome aboard, and awesome nic!


----------



## LuftWaffles1942 (Apr 25, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Welcome aboard, and awesome nic!


Thanks and I laughed at it too


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello Luftwaffels...

What is the registration of this F4U?


----------



## LuftWaffles1942 (Apr 25, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Hello Luftwaffels...
> 
> What is the registration of this F4U?


Im currently away from my hangar but I keep my registration in a book(im bad with numbers). I apologize for not having it on spot.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 25, 2018)

LuftWaffles1942 said:


> Im currently away from my hangar but I keep my registration in a book(im bad with numbers). I apologize for not having it on spot.



Tail Number?

Registration is usually on the fuselage or tail as well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 25, 2018)

Auburnfan216 said:


> Welcome to the forum. Your grandfather sounded like a cool guy.



Certainly does Luftwaffels...eh I mean Auburnfan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 25, 2018)

Who am I talking to anyhow? Luftwaffels or Auburnfan?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 25, 2018)

Luftauburn waffle fan?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 25, 2018)

What the huh?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 25, 2018)

LuftWaffles1942 said:


> I can find more people to fly alongside. post pics of it when my hanger gets remodeled



I'll fly along side of you as soon as you get that "N" number squared away

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 25, 2018)

He/they are kids guys...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 25, 2018)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I'll fly along side of you as soon as you get that "N" number squared away



That was the moment I knew something was up. IP addresses don’t lie...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 26, 2018)

So we will not get to see the pictures of a spanking new Corsair? And I was holding my breath for those...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2018)

tomo pauk said:


> So we will not get to see the pictures of a spanking new Corsair? And I was holding my breath for those...



Yeah, as soon as he posted that my meter went...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2018)

Aw heck !
I'd hoped to fly in formation, with my FW200, or maybe my newly restored 'car door' Typhoon ..................

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 26, 2018)

You have a Fw 200 Terry? I thought you would have told me...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2018)

Well I had to keep it quiet, until I paid the hangarage charges, and the re-paint. That genuine RLM paint cost a fortune, and those new tyres - sheesh !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Apr 26, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Well I had to keep it quiet, until I paid the hangarage charges, and the re-paint. That genuine RLM paint cost a fortune, and those new tyres - sheesh !!


Did you paint it up in the same colours as your model?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2018)

No, she wouldn't let me ............... oh, _that_ model !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 26, 2018)

Um...Terry, don't you think it should have those minor blemishes fixed before you paint it??

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2018)

But that's what cost so much, as it was in the hangar for bl**dy ages !!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 26, 2018)

Ohhhh...right!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2018)

Aw shucks. I was looking for a friendly wingman for my Spitfire I got from Burma...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 26, 2018)

Don't believe Terry. He doesn't have a condor . He has only got a Wildcat .

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 26, 2018)

#25 will need 2 rolls of duct tape!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 29, 2018)

Him and his better half are surprisingly absent since joining


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2018)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 29, 2018)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2018)

Probably in the hangar, polishing the Corsair - I wonder what scale it is ?!!
And I shall ignore Post # 29 ..............


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 29, 2018)

Airframes said:


> ...And I shall ignore Post # 29 ..............


And rightly so, when it should have been referred to as a Martlet!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2018)

Still a beer barrel with an ironing board attached, sitting on a golf trolley !


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 29, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Still a beer barrel with an ironing board attached, sitting on a golf trolley !


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2018)

Well if it's essentially a flying beer barrel you should love it Terry...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2018)

Hmmm ...... er ......


----------



## pbehn (May 2, 2018)

We are being spammed.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 20, 2018)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 20, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Don't believe Terry. He doesn't have a condor. He has only got a Wildcat .



We know....we only play along to amuse him, as he's been quoted of saying "that a Wildcat, is sexier than a snake in stockings!", which he's reported to have said, right after trying to strangle a smurf, for reasons unknown!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2018)




----------



## at6 (May 22, 2018)

pbehn said:


> We are being spammed.





Lucky13 said:


> We know....we only play along to amuse him, as he's been quoted of saying "that a Wildcat, is sexier than a snake in stockings!", which he's reported to have said, right after trying to strangle a smurf, for reasons unknown!


He says that about the Wildcat since he might have dated a snake in stockings. He most likely tried to strangle the smurf for also dating said snake.


----------

